#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ: Ρόλος, Μέλη, Επαγγελματικά θέματα

## CFAK

Μεταφορά του τμήματος που αφορά το ΤΕΕ και τα μέλη του από το θέμα ΑΥΤΟ.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

Γιατί δεν καταργείται το ΤΕΕ? Πλέον και το ΥΠΕΚΑ παρέχει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα μηχανικού (βλέπε ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές κλπ), οπότε η αποκλειστικότητα του ΤΕΕ, που ήταν η δύναμή του, δεν υπάρχει πια.

Ας καλοδεχτούμε και τους συναδέλφους των ΤΕΙ. Προσωπικά, δεν τους έχω σε ιδιαίτερη επαγγελματική εκτίμηση αλλά και τα πολυτεχνεία πλέον παράγουν πολύ χαμηλής ποιότητας "υλικό". Όλοι στην αρένα λοιπόν, οποιος υστερεί ας διαβάσει,ας ψαχτεί και αν μπορέσει ας τα καταφέρει.
(σημείωση διαχειριστή: Για τα θέματα της εκπαίδευσης, η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται ΕΔΩ)

----------


## Xάρης

_ Η εγγραφή στο ΤΕΕ πρέπει να είναι *προαιρετική*. 
Θα έπρεπε να είναι τιμή μας και καμάρι μας να είμαστε μέλη του ΤΕΕ. Είναι;
Αν δεν είναι, που μάλλον για την πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων είναι αδιάφορο, να το κάνουμε να είναι!
Πώς; Να παρέχει ανταποδοτικές υπηρεσίες το ΤΕΕ στα μέλη του και να έχει ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα όποιος συνάδελφος είναι μέλος του έναντι εκείνου που δεν είναι.

_ Το ΤΕΕ πρέπει να αγκαλιάσει και τους συναδέλφους μηχανικούς των ΤΕΙ, οι οποίοι και να γίνουν μέλη του. Καλώς ή κακώς, οι σχολές των ΤΕΙ ανωτατοποιήθηκαν (δεν εξετάζω το πώς, γιατί, αν καλώς έγινε) και πρέπει να ομιλούμε για συναδέλφους μηχανικούς. Διχόνοιες του παρελθόντος δεν έχουν θέση, ειδικά αν τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα απονέμονται κατά τον τρόπο που περιέγραψα ΕΔΩ.

----------


## CFAK

Υπάρχει μόνο για την διοίκησή του. Πλέον και το ΥΠΕΚΑ δίνει επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και το κάνει με εφάπαξ καταβολή ποσού, όχι με πάγια χρέωση όπως το ΤΕΕ. Ούτε το κόστος της διάθεσης των ευρωκωδίκων δεν ανέλαβε επομένως σε τί μας χρειάζεται? Ενημέρωση για τεχνικά θέματα παίρνουμε και από άλλα sites όπως το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνείς επομένως ότι η συμμετοχή στο ΤΕΕ πρέπει να είναι προαιρετική.
Το μέγα ερώτημα είναι όχι μόνο αν μπορούμε αλλά και αν θέλουμε να αλλάξουμε το σημερινό status quo του ΤΕΕ.
Όταν στους συναδέλφους κυριαρχεί η απογοήτευση και π.χ. στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ δεν συμμετέχουν παρά ελάχιστοι οπότε και οι εκπρόσωποί μας είναι του κόκκινου, πράσινου και μπλε κόμματος, όπως κάποτε ήταν του Ρωσικού, Γαλλικού και Αγγλικού, τότε δεν έχουμε μέλλον.
Δυστυχώς έχουμε περάσει στην ψυχική κατάσταση της αποδοχής της κατάστασης και του συμβιβασμού. Μας έχει πιάσει κατάθλιψη
Αυτό πρέπει να ανατραπεί!
Χρειαζόμαστε όραμα, νέες ιδέες, να εξετάσουμε με ορθολογισμό τα πράγματα από την αρχή, σ' όλους τους τομείς. Οι βολεμένοι αποφεύγουν ακόμα και τη συζήτηση, το άνοιγμα των θεμάτων.

Για τους ευρωκώδικες αλλά κι όλα τα πρότυπα του ΕΛΟΤ, το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι... ατολμία.
Όλοι βολεύονται με το κοινό μυστικό, ότι όλοι τους έχουν παράνομα!
Ας μας πει ο ΕΛΟΤ πόσα αντίγραφα έχει πουλήσει από τους ευρωκώδικες και σε ποιους.

----------

